# Aurora T-Jet Firebird ?



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I won the bidding on a Aurora T-Jet White Firebird off the Bay tonight, And I don't know what colors are more rare then the other colors. It looks to me as the rear wheel wells where shaved slightly. I already know both screw post are slit but a little super glue and a clamp will fix them. I am getting a small amount of t-jet & afx parts with it also. That includes the Case also. At $40. Bucks I may have over paid a little. 
I love buying unknown part lots you all ways find some little surprises in the mix. I hope to receive them by next Saturday.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats a very nice box o stuff there bub!! Looks like its full of chassis' too.

40 is very fair too.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Hi Joe*

Did you get the GTO ok? I meant to send a good used afx mean green arm with it but was in a rush when I was packing it. I will send it out next week. 

The part mix looks like a lot of afx stuff but only interested in the t-jet stuff.
So the afx bare chassis will be going up for sale. I may keep the tyco-pro chassis?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Btw TJDrag, instead of using CA glue to fix a split screw post, use some Testors 3502 instead, as it will also help to preserve the post and make it less brittle, thus extending it's life.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Btw TJDrag, instead of using CA glue to fix a split screw post, use some Testors 3502 instead, as it will also help to preserve the post and make it less brittle, thus extending it's life.



What he said, Testors is like the fountain of youth for old t jets. Or at least Retin-A for t jets.....

Looks like a pretty nice parts lot for the money, and cases aren't free either. If you have good front and rear bumpers on that Firebird it's a good thing, the rear isn't the sturdiest. I got one stock t jet Firebird and it's rear wells are shaved a bit too, still a nice car. :thumbsup:

Somebody will take that TycoPro chassis off your hands if you can't use it, AFX for sure.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> Did you get the GTO ok? I meant to send a good used afx mean green arm with it but was in a rush when I was packing it. I will send it out next week.
> 
> The part mix looks like a lot of afx stuff but only interested in the t-jet stuff.
> So the afx bare chassis will be going up for sale. I may keep the tyco-pro chassis?


Yes sir, arrived in perfect condition, thanks and glad to add it to my HT members collection. :dude:


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Thank You*

Thank You Guys, For the tip on the Testors Cement 3502 ~ Picked some up today at Hobby Lobby for $2.41 with the 40% off coupon.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Btw TJETDRAGRACER, the Testors 3502 + chopped up Aurora T-Jet Plastic, is the basis for GOOP, which Bill Hall(along w/myself and others) use to restore and repair T-Jet colored plastic bodies. :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I think the box of AFX chassis was almost worth $40, I dig the pre-magnatraction AFX


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pre magnatraction AFX are just THAT, .... AFX
nothing more, nothing less
if you practice thinking of AFX as one chassis and Magnatraction as the upgrade chassis and knowing the difference you don't have to say all that.
Afx is one
MagnaTraction is another


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

*A semantics question... or a question of semantics, or a potato vs. a potatoe...*



alpink said:


> pre magnatraction AFX are just THAT, .... AFX
> nothing more, nothing less
> if you practice thinking of AFX as one chassis and Magnatraction as the upgrade chassis and knowing the difference you don't have to say all that.
> Afx is one
> MagnaTraction is another



Weren't the Magnatraction cars sold as "AFX Magnatraction"?

That would certainly make AFX cars built before the Magnatractions "pre-magntraction AFX" wouldn't it?

The thing to remember with terminologies is, whatever gets your point across is what works. I refer to all my AFX cars as AFX cars for simplicty - if a newbie on my track grabs a "Pre-Magnatraction" car to race against a "Magnatraction" I'll point out to them that one has magnets, and the other doesn't, and tell them that that particular product line was called "Magnatraction". Other than that, the cars look the same to someone who is "unqualified to speak in the vernacular". I've found that most people realize that one manufacturer can produce different product lines, and most manufacturers will use qualifiers on their names to denote different products. So it's not a difficult leap. 

I look at "Magnatraction", "Magnasonic" and the rest of the "qualifiers" as kind of like adding GT to the name on a car. That car may have a different trim package and different options, but ultimately, it's still made by Ford (or Chevy, or whoever... and the manufacturers name is still on the car along with the secondary designation) 

Of course I'm probably wrong in the "Hardcore Purist's and Collector's" eyes, but then, I'm just here to have fun and play with little plastic kid's toys. 

I say to SouthLyonBen, say whatever works for you. I certainly understood the "pre-magnatraction" designation, so I think it's a valid term :wave:

john


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Pontiac had a Tempest
a Tempest LeMans
and a Tempest LeMans GTO
all in the same year
and if you looked on the title of your GTO it said Tempest LeMans GTO
but I still haven't met anyone that calls them by their full name

so I guess "Aurora not t-jet pre magnatraction AFX" works just fine

thought I could help simplify terms for folks and i agree that I certainly understood what was being conveyed.

looks like I done did a bad thing 

again

and

again

and

again


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I call them Non-mag AFX or Original AFX :thumbsup:

Nice parts lot . . . have fun with that.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

alpink said:


> pre magnatraction AFX are just THAT, .... AFX
> nothing more, nothing less
> if you practice thinking of AFX as one chassis and Magnatraction as the upgrade chassis and knowing the difference you don't have to say all that.
> Afx is one
> MagnaTraction is another


Since "AFX" is all over everything from Aurora and Tomy for the last 40 years I don't feel like it was that insane to specify "Pre-Magnatraction"


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't sweat it Al... This is a case where all parties are correct.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Kingdom phylum class order family genus species

kingdom/slotcar
phylum/vintage-modern
order/scale
class/gravity or mag
family/manufacturer
genus/model
species/variations

In that order knuckleheads or we'll all be doing that retarded Ebay thing....y'all know it: "atlas aurora tyco afx marx might be a slot car or a choo choo" listings.

There'll be a pop quiz on Monday. Anyone failing the quiz will have to repeat 7th grade biology.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> I call them Non-mag AFX or Original AFX :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice parts lot . . . have fun with that.


Aurora Factory eXperimental = pot handles and a low-slung chassis
(and all the other tiny bits that were changed before magna-traction):thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL, Ben. yep since TOMY now owns the rights to Aurora AFX, I guess some specifications are in order.
personally those newer cars are TOMYs, but it seems they are even something else now. OK, I get it and offer my humble apologies if offended at all. good points made by all. thank you.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Apology not necessary :dude: And I do typically think of "AFX" to mean what we all know it to be as the car before magnatraction and "magnatraction" to mean the pancake car not just "magnetic traction" in general I was just being specific about what I meant as "AFX" also seems to be used as if it's a brand name A lot of the time, So in my opinion you are also right :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I always like to write out the First Non MT cars as simply: A/FX, as when the MT cars came along, they dropped the "/" and were simply AFX.

PS: Nevermind- My BAD ! ie- I just looked at the chassis of some of my earlier MT cars, and they are also still lettered A/FX , and it wasn't until later chassis did the switch over to simply AFX take place.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

observation: there seems to be no wrong way to describe popular toy cars. just don't ask NTX about anything but TYCO! LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL.. Sparky luvs his TYCOS!!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> LOL.. Sparky luvs his TYCOS!!


...and is a T-Jet Basher!


----------

